# AlpineZone Summit 7.0 - January 29th - 31st, 2016



## Nick (Nov 20, 2015)

Our 7th Annual AZ Summit is here! 

Make sure you post in the Official Registration Thread (you need a _minimum of 5 posts on AlpineZone) to make sure your name is on the list for the apres party, first tracks, and giveaways. 

To see the official press release, click here. 

All the details are below! 
* AlpineZone Summit 7.0 at Sugarloaf Mountain ***
*January 29th - January 31st, 2016
*

************************************************** **********​*Schedule of Events*

*Friday, January 29th
*
_*Friday Afternoon 
*_Arrival/Check-In _*

9pm-1am *_*
Welcome Party – Widowmaker Lounge
*Party in the Widowmaker Lounge with Nick, Stef and the AlpineZone moderators. Enjoy free food and beer!*

Saturday, January 30th
*_*
8:30am-4pm *_*
Skiing/Riding 
*_

Explore Sugarloaf’s legendary terrain
Take part in (2) Timed Slalom Runs - Winners will be awarded at the Apres Party!
*
4-6pm*_*The AlpineZone Après Party in the Widowmaker Lounge*_

AlpineZone Awards hosted by Stef and the moderators
Sign up for Sunday Morning First Tracks – first come first serve (limit of 75)
Live music
Free appetizers for AZ members
_*
Sunday, January 31st
*_*7:30am 
*Complimentary First Tracks at the Sugarloaf SuperQuad
Limited to 75 people who reserved their spot at the AlpineZone Après Part_y.
_*
8:30am 
*Lifts open for non First Tracks skiers_*


************************************************​Ski & Stay Packages

*_These are some killer packages. Two nights lodging, two days of skiing, welcome party, après party, and First Tracks starting at $142 per person for the weekend!

Guests should call 800-THE-LOAF and ask for the AlpineZone Summit Rate.

Please note, there are two tiers of pricing. First tier is limited to the first 120 reservations, so get those registrations in! _*

Tier 1 - January 4th Cut-Off ! (Limited to 120 Reservations): 
*_

Condominiums - $142, per person (based on maximum occupancy)
Sugarloaf Inn - $199 per person (based on double occupancy)
Sugarloaf Mountain Hotel - $294 per person (based on double occupancy and includes breakfast)
_*
Tier 2: (After January 4th, or when initial reservations are full)
*_

Condominiums - $159, per person (based on maximum occupancy)
Sugarloaf Inn - $217 per person (based on double occupancy)
Sugarloaf Mountain Hotel - $334 per person (based on double occupancy and includes breakfast)
*

All packages include:

*

2 nights lodging
Saturday and Sunday lift ticket
Access to the AZ Summit 6.0 Perks
Friday Welcome Party at the Shipyard
Saturday Apres Party at the Widowmaker
Sunday First Tracks (first 75 people at the Saturday Apres Party)\
_*Condo & Inn guests get the use of the Sports and Fitness Center*_
Hotel guests receive a breakfast with their package and use of the hotel spa facility
_*
*Maine state taxes and resort fees extra.*_


----------



## Nick (Nov 20, 2015)

NO price change from last year


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 20, 2015)

How about mini summit. And free tickets needed no way I going to Maine unless I go with others.


----------



## yep (Dec 9, 2015)

*post in the online forum registration thread to get on the list*

can't wait


ScottySkis said:


> How about mini summit. And free tickets needed no way I going to Maine unless I go with others.


----------



## WDFerguson (Dec 9, 2015)

Psyched this is happening again! In.


----------



## frapcap (Dec 15, 2015)

Booked along with some return members from last year! Still some good choices left!!!
Thanks for arranging again, Nick.


----------



## Griswold (Dec 23, 2015)

Hey all- have a question on this I'm hoping one of you can answer.  Is the room room/ticket rate only for forum members with more than 5 posts?  So if I wanted to come up with either my wife or brother (who aren't AZ members...yet), would there be a different price for them?  I understand they wouldn't be getting any of the additional perks but was curious if the room and tickets prices would be different for them too.  Thanks and look forward to meeting some of you if we end up booking.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes they need 5 total posts to pay that price one start off in the miscellaneous thread it very easy to get 5 posts by the way.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Griswold (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks for info!


----------



## dlague (Dec 25, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Yes they need 5 total posts to pay that price one start off in the miscellaneous thread it very easy to get 5 posts by the way.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Sugarloaf does not ask how many posts you have.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Monica (Jan 5, 2016)

It's going to be awesome this year!!!


----------



## Monica (Jan 6, 2016)

Attitash was great yesterday for what they had open! We need snow!!!


----------



## tummystix (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm looking forward to this trip!


----------



## nicospiniello (Jan 22, 2016)

looking forward to this trip!!!


----------



## nicospiniello (Jan 22, 2016)

Guys I don't remember from last year how to pay 

How do we pay for the summit?


----------



## mastermcdrapes (Jan 26, 2016)

looking forward to another great trip! woot woot!


----------



## frapcap (Jan 26, 2016)

nicospiniello said:


> Guys I don't remember from last year how to pay
> 
> How do we pay for the summit?



Call Sugarloaf, ask about the Alpine Zone rate, and book accordingly.


----------



## fina (Jan 28, 2016)

Hope theres some good music at the widowmaker!


----------



## Monica (Jan 31, 2016)

Summit 7,0 DC Panda makes a visit!


----------



## frapcap (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks a ton again for setting up an awesome time!


----------

